# Owning a Car while in the CF



## dan-o-mac (26 Aug 2005)

I've done a bit of searching on these forums and couldn't quite find the answer I was looking for. Although I have an idea of what answer I'm looking for, I'd like some further comments/advice before I make my final decision to sell my car.

Also, what means of transportation does everyone use to get to their daily postings/jobs while in the CF ...

Thanks in advance for the help folks!

Dan


----------



## KevinB (26 Aug 2005)

While not really required IF you live in the shacks on most bases - it WILL cramp your social activities.

AND  it will give you the freedom to move off base.


----------



## garb811 (26 Aug 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> AND   it will give you the freedom to move off base.


Not to mention the freedom to GET off base while on course, particularly when you're in Borden.


----------



## IcEPiCk (26 Aug 2005)

Yea a car is pointless if you are hitting a bar though  >, I guess good to scoot around town in though.

 :threat:


----------



## mover1 (26 Aug 2005)

Is it usefull to own a car while working at Staples, Or Macdonalds, or Air Canada for that matter.
 Keep your car you will be buying one in 6 months anyways just to go out.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Aug 2005)

If you have one when you join, keep it, store it until your basic training is over, and then get it while in Borden (CSS) or posted to your new base (Cbt Arms).

If you don't have one, don't buy one until your posted to your new base. Chances are in you'll need one. I found in the bases that are a bit away from the nearest city, its a good thing to get. If you arrive in the spring...get a decent bicycle first..it'll get you around, and cheaper too.

And if you are buying a car, buy a used one.....

also see this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26093.0/all.html


----------



## dan-o-mac (26 Aug 2005)

Hey thanks everyone for the replies, really appreciate it and gives me something to reconsider. I was hoping I'd get out of paying for insurance and the hassle of switching insurance companies if they post me all over the place but I'm sure its a lot better to have a car for that convenience.

One more thing, does the CF give you parking spots in the barracks (free or extra charge ?) and is there parking available at the courses/job postings you goto ?

Dan


----------



## Greywolf (27 Aug 2005)

I can tell you here in Petawawa, parking spots are available around the barracks and are free.  It's on a first-come, first-served basis...so don't expect you'll always get the spot you want.  If you happen to arrive back at your shacks and all the spots close to your building are taken, you'll just have to find another parking spot farther away.  There are always spots available aorund the base though...so no need to worry they will all be taken.


----------



## Haggis (27 Aug 2005)

If you end up "sentenced" to a term of tree years to be served in/near NDHQ, parking can get pretty pricey.  Parking passes in the National Capital Region are given out on a points basis. Points are calculated based on your:

rank
year of service
commuting distance
whether or not you carpool
 how many in your carpool (van drivers score big here)


Our building is about $40/month which is a LOT cheaper than the public lots.


----------



## belka (27 Aug 2005)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Not to mention the freedom to GET off base while on course, particularly when you're in Borden.









Just for those who are planning to purchase a vehicle while on training, especially in Borden, don't buy brand new, you will pay for it later. A buddy on my course just bought a 05 Cobalt SS and he is paying out of his teeth for it, $550 for payments + $600 for insurance . That is basically his whole paycheck, don't be stupid.


----------



## reccecrewman (31 Aug 2005)

It's definitely worth having a car in the CF.  Personally, I live in a PMQ, but when I was single and living in the shacks, it was still very much worth having.  There's the already mentioned cramp in your ability to go where you want when you want, but also, once you're posted to a base, you may decide you want to be de-linked from the monthly mess bill (God knows many troops in Pet do this) because alot of people don't want to be paying well in excess on $350.00 to have a meal card when they don't even go to the mess for all their meals they're paying for.  It can be much cheaper to buy a fridge & microwave for your room (Many barracks also have common area kitchens with ovens and stoves) and just buy what you want at the grocery store (Where it's also much cheaper)  But without a car, you're paying through the nose for a taxi or relying on other people for rides.  This is just one example of a need for a vehicle.  You really should consider hanging onto your car.


----------

